# choice of Dry food?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd pick Nutro over Blue Buffalo any day.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

While I don't feed either food, if you are willing to order on line you will open up lots more choices in the same price range. I thought I would never do that, but I have found it very convenient. I use Chewy.com, but PetFlow.com and others are out there. I have found the food is sometimes less expensive and shipping is free.


----------



## mk23 (May 12, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> While I don't feed either food, if you are willing to order on line you will open up lots more choices in the same price range. I thought I would never do that, but I have found it very convenient. I use Chewy.com, but PetFlow.com and others are out there. I have found the food is sometimes less expensive and shipping is free.


Unfortunately neither of these sites will ship to an APO/FPO :no:
I have fed my 8yr old Nutro since he was a puppy, but my 3yr old seems to have a lot of skin issues and was trying to change his food as the first step in figuring out what's wrong.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use to feed my two BB, some dogs do great on it, mine did not.

I'm feeding Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach,they've been on it for two years now. It's salmon, maybe your dog will do better on a Grain free or a Salmon formula if Nutro has one.


----------



## presta24 (Apr 29, 2013)

dogfoodadvisor.com helped me find a good quality food that I could get locally. I ended up going with nutri-source large breed adult for my 6yr old lab, and nutri-source large breed puppy for my 10wk old golden


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You might ask your Vet for a recommendation too.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Being you're in Germany the choices are going to be different than what we have on this side of the pond. You might consider contacting a golden breeder in Germany and see what they are feeding their dogs. 

Of the two options you listed, I would go with the Nutro.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I only used Nutro for one dog and it work really good for her. If I remember right I didnt think BB had a very good ingridents list.


----------



## mk23 (May 12, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> Being you're in Germany the choices are going to be different than what we have on this side of the pond. You might consider contacting a golden breeder in Germany and see what they are feeding their dogs.
> 
> Of the two options you listed, I would go with the Nutro.


I've contacted a local breeder in my area and most tend to feed Royal Canin or science diet - which I'm not to fond of the ingredients. I am happy with Nutro but hate that he has so many skin issues. I'm thinking I will see about getting Nutro grain free and see if that works?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

What type of skin issues are you talking about?


----------



## mk23 (May 12, 2012)

General V said:


> What type of skin issues are you talking about?


Itchy skin even after I bath him, lots of hot spots, irriation (usually little crusted bumps by the time I find them) and he had a fungal infection (black belly).


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

What type of shampoo are using and how often do you bath him? Does he has access to a pool?

I am not sure if you can buy it in Germany or not but I would try bathing him in Dreft laundry soap. It is really gentle on the skin. I would also try adding a small amount of cocnut oil to his diet.


----------



## mk23 (May 12, 2012)

General V said:


> What type of shampoo are using and how often do you bath him? Does he has access to a pool?
> 
> I am not sure if you can buy it in Germany or not but I would try bathing him in Dreft laundry soap. It is really gentle on the skin. I would also try adding a small amount of cocnut oil to his diet.


I bath him with an aloe vera shampoo my vet suggested, I also spray them with apple cider vinegar. I bathe him once every 2 months. No pool. I believe our commissary carries Dreft - commonly used for baby clothes right? Thanks, I will try your suggestions.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes it is a baby aundry soap. I have had really good results with it on alot of the rescues that come my way. With out doing a skin scraping it is hard to say what could be causing these issues. The enviroment could be part of the problem too. Cleaner you use to the laundry soap you use to wash his bed if you have carpet and how that is cleaned.

I guess if I were you I would take him off kibble. Cook up brown rice and boiled hamburger and feed him that for a week see if he stops itching. If he does it is the food. I would then replace the hamburger with chicken see if that helps. It could be the corn in the kibble causing all the trouble.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Good idea to do a trial week of brown rice and hamburger to see if it could be the food. How old is your dog?
You can get quite a good choice of dog dry and wet food on line through Tierbedarf, Futter, Tiernahrung günstig kaufen bei zooplus
I use their site in France and most orders are delivered free.
My GR has ichthyosis (dry dandruff, no itching, black tummy when he was a puppy) and I feed Acana Pacifica which helps hugely with his skin problems.
They also stock Orijen which is made by the same company but has higher protein levels.
If you have trouble reading German, go on their uk website Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus and read up on things and then order in Germany. They have a lot of the same articles.

Grain-free Acana Pacifica dog food with 55% fish from clear Canadian waters, suitable for sensitive dogs, with highly nutritious salmon oil, high protein and low carbohydrate contents. This is an all life stages food, so suitable for puppies and adults.

Adult Dog Lamb & Okanagan Apple by Acana, hypoallergenic dog food for dogs with dietary sensitivities, with regional ingredients and low carbohydrate content, hypoallergenic lamb from New Zealand.

I hope some of this helps, good luck.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

mk23 said:


> Unfortunately neither of these sites will ship to an APO/FPO :no:
> I have fed my 8yr old Nutro since he was a puppy, but my 3yr old seems to have a lot of skin issues and was trying to change his food as the first step in figuring out what's wrong.


 There was someone else with your issue on another food forum and they would get it shipped to there local vet and go pick it up.......I would say if they vet does not sell food it would be no big deal.

Edit: I selected the wrong quote, I meant to grab the one where these food vendors will not ship to military addresses.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Megora said:


> I'd pick Nutro over Blue Buffalo any day.


Why?

My Maggie ate Nutro (Natural Choice) Lamb & Rice her entire life, so I have nothing aganist Nutro. I switched Hank to Blue Buffalo after the Innova recall and he's done great on it.

Just wondering what you are baseing your choice on.


----------

